# UK Armed Forces pensioner moving to Spain



## MaxJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Grateful for advice or, failing that, a pointer as to where I might turn for it.

I am in receipt of a UK Armed Forces pension and plan to move to Spain (probably to the region of Madrid) later this year. I am trying to work out what I need to do to get my "tarjeta de residencia", what the health care arrangements are and what I might need to show to prove that I am covered.

I am now 52 yrs old (so well below the normal state pension age) but in receipt of an Armed Forces pension (naturally paid by the UK Govt) and I have made NI contributions in the UK all my working life. So much seems to have changed recently that I am not sure what I might be entitled to.

These are some of my questions:

1. As an UK AF pensioner of 52, will I be covered by the public health system in Spain?
2. What will I need to produce at a police station or "Delegación de Extranjería" to show that I have health care cover?

I would also be grateful for any tips about possible pitfalls or things of which I should be aware from anyone who knows.

Thank you for your help!

Max J


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are quick you can get an S1 form from the NHS in Newcastle which will then give you state healthcare in Spain. As you are under 65 though this will only last for a certain amount of time, maybe 18 months to 2 years at most. After that you'll need to take out private healthcare or just hope you don't get anything serous.

I'm not sure if you have to prove you have healthcare arrangements but someone else might advise better on that.

I would consider getting your pension paid into a spanish bank. For two reasons. First the rate of exchange is much better so your money goes further and second if you want any kind of financial assistance, for example some kind of loan it's helpful if your income is into a spanish bank.

If you are definately moving I would get the S1 to begin with and then once over take advice from a reputable solicitor. You can't think of everything before you come and things may change and forums like this are notorious for people giving wrong information.

As a government pension recipient you would be taxed in the UK first and not by Spain. But you might want to look into this too. Receiving a government pension has it's advantages


----------



## MaxJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply, Dunpleecin. I appreciate it.

I would move out to Madrid in Summer this year. I see that you speak of being quick with the S1 form. Does that mean that it has not as yet been withdrawn but is about to be?

Do you know for sure that the benefits which apply to those over 65 do not apply to others in receipt of a pension paid by the UK Govt, like the Armed Forces' pension? Are you ex-Armed Forces yourself? I would very much like to find someone who is because there is nothing like talking to someone who has been through this themselves.

I imagine there must be some on here.

Many thanks for taking the time to reply.

Max


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

According to the government website only the state old age pension, not an armed forces one, would entitle you to healthcare- https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain

The S1 is about to be withdrawn for most circumstances, such as a year or twos cover based on contributions.

Just phone up the DWP and they'll tell you exactly what's what.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaxJ said:


> Many thanks for your reply, Dunpleecin. I appreciate it.
> 
> I would move out to Madrid in Summer this year. I see that you speak of being quick with the S1 form. Does that mean that it has not as yet been withdrawn but is about to be?
> 
> ...



yes, it's about to be withdrawn at the end of this month, except for state pensioners, (& we believe the families of those working & paying NI in the uk) as brocher says. 

no other pension, including armed forces pensions, qualify for an S1

unfortunately Dunpleecin's suggestion of applying for an S1 now won't help if you aren't moving before the end of this month - they won't issue it until you have an address in Spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Even though the government pension is only taxed in the UK, you still have to declare it on your Spanish tax return. If you do not have any other income, you still make a declaration.Don't forget you will have to declare any interest on your savings, investments, Lump sums, pension pots, winnings etc received in the UK, once you have been in Spain for over 183 days.
The tax system and its implications for you, is something to research NOW!Have fun!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the thanks Max. I can't really add to what the others have said but whichever way you do it all the best for your move.


----------



## MaxJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I am by no means new to Spain. I have owned a property nr Madrid for close on 10 yrs but I have only been able to enjoy it for short periods of time and I have decided that I do not want to live like a nomad anymore. Though things in Spain are not at their best, I just want to settle down. I am also a Spanish-speaker so that I do not have any hurdle to cross there. I am contemplating doing TEFL - adding to the numbers swilling around in that field but perhaps there are not so many in Madrid and perhaps demand is greater....though I do not know that to be the case. Many thanks to all who have given advice. I am really happy to hear from all of you.

Kindest regards,

Max


----------

